
Ask HN: Startup Idea for 2020? - tuyguntn
What kind of service you would like to see in 2020?<p>Could be anything practical, from yet another bookmarking manager to hosted federated social network. Please provide features you want to see as well.
======
ramtatatam
Two ideas from myself.

DB schema diff tool generating reliable patch and migration. Practical and
very difficult.

Occupancy sensor- something that is capable of sensing if desk is occupied.
Privacy-friendly.

